# few fish or more room?



## groverjr (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi, my fiancee is trying to salvage her fish bowl(s) situation. She has just a single danio (plus a beta) and a single tetra in two bowls. Now, we have learned they should be in schools for both danios and tetras, but there just isn't room since the bowls are really just sufficient for the fish she has. Now, getting a tank is NOT an option, so please don't suggest it. What I would like to know is would it be good to buy one more danio and one more tetra for their respective bowls? I know it isn't a "school" but wouldn't it be better if they weren't alone? In a nutshell, would it be better to leave them alone with a bit more space, or have a companion but cramped living space? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Personally I think she should re home the tetra and the danio, and the Betta shouldnt be kept in anything smaller then a 2 gallon, and it should be heated and filtered.


----------



## groverjr (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, thanks for well... nothing. The fish are hers, she cannot take them back (the store won't accept them even for no money back), and no one wants them. So, she can't re home them. The beta is perfectly fine in the 3 gallon bowl and she changes the water regularly and it is warm enough.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Yea they don't REQUIRE a filter, its convenient, but not necessary


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

One reason fish are kept in schools is distribute aggressions. Schools of fish develop a pecking order. If you only have 2 danios or 2 tetras, it is very likely that one is going to dominate over the other, making one of the fish miserable.


----------



## groverjr (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, now that makes sense. Thanks a lot. If anyone can support this (or has cause to refute it), please respond.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

All I can say is do the best you can with the danio and tetra. Yes, they ARE schooling fish and should be kept in groups but it doesn't sound like that's an option for you. Just keep their bowl clean and keep them fed and do the best you can with what you have to work with.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree with Drama, you don't seem like you have much option at the moment. Just make sure to keep everything clean and well fed. If you need another bowl (2ish gallons) Ross has some really cool cheap 2-3 gallon bowls that would work ok if you need a little more room. I think i got mine for like $8. and they don't take up much room. But if you keep an eye on them and watch them, then thats all you can do at the moment. If they are really starting to have a problem or are miserable, they will let you know


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

You better have a filter and a heater. No questions asked. I cannot stress that enough. Water being 'warm enough' is not an option. A heater only costs $10-$15 for that tank size, and this makes the water temperature at 80-82F (which is ideal for the tetra and betta) and stable. Filter is also needed. Look up the Azoo Palm Filter/Red Sea Nano filter. Very good filters for tanks up to five gallons, and cheap too.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Why does my betta make bubble nests every few days, yet his tank is at room temp? he seems fine. Doesn't hang at the bottom more than is to be expected, and is rather energetic? my little one doesn't make bubble nests, but i suspect/hope he is just recovering from being sick


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine don't have heaters or fiters and they have done very well.They don't get sick any more often than bettas who are in heated, filtered tanks do.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Personally i don't think they *need* filters and heaters, i think they would prefer it, but like everything else alive, they will become accoustom to anything that they are in for a long time (not meaning like ice water) i think about 70 degrees or room temp, would be fine. Just make sure to check on them when you walk by. again, when a fish isnt happy there will be signs.


----------



## groverjr (Feb 8, 2009)

It has been a couple days and all the fish seem better. The danio and the beta are together, but the beta hasn't chased the danio and both are swimming and active (the danio is pretty hyper sometimes). The tetra is by itself and swims around occasionally, i am sure it is lonely but it has it's own happy little bowl. So, separating them seems to be working so far. Either way, this is also great experience for when we have a large tank someday. Thanks again to everyone who helped!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Good! does the tank with the tetra big enough to get one or two more? it might be better to get 3 tetras in a bowl if the Danio and beta are good together


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

get an account on craifslist and put the fish on there. You can keep the bettas but NOT the others.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

put the danio and the tetra in a bowl away from the betta. they are more delacate (although danios are pretty hardy). They can't live a full or happy life like that.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Aquatic Gardens Deluxe Plastic Aquarium With Lid at PETCO

This is just as cheep as a bowl and has more room... could you give it a try?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a betta in a gallon and a half critter keeper.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Bowls are worse cuz they dont really have much surface area.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had my firdt one in a vase and it held a half gallon of water. That was before I knew better.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ya, before I had a heater mine kept getting iche.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've had issues with finrot but no other diseses.


----------

